
Ask HN: What preventative steps are you taking during this extended pandemic? - dhruvkar
With different guidance coming from each level of government, with each family handling it differently, and with no real end in sight -- what and why are you doing, what you&#x27;re doing, during this extended pandemic?<p>Include work life and social life aspects.<p>I&#x27;m confused as to how to approach this, especially meeting (or not meeting) friends and family in person.
======
mcherm
(1) My employer has switched to (nearly) 100% remote work at least through the
end of 2020.

(2) I've set up regular weekly zoom calls with my extended family.

(3) I'm spending a LOT of time just staying at home with my wife and children.
Fortunately, our family gets along well.

------
meiraleal
I work remotely so I'm doing basically the same I did in the past and it's
working well. Only thing is that I don't visit my family since christimas.

